# [US] Trading Rosie Amiibo Card



## frogpup (Jul 23, 2017)

I have a Rosie card that I just opened from a pack and I'm looking to trade her.

The one card I really want is Robin!
Just offer cards you'd be willing to trade because I've got most of my dreamies!


----------



## evetype (Jul 23, 2017)

I have 113 - Isabelle, 050 - Punchy, 045 - Octavian, and 024 - Kyle!


----------



## glora (Jul 23, 2017)

I have Robin and would love to have Rosie


----------



## frogpup (Jul 24, 2017)

glora said:


> I have Robin and would love to have Rosie



Private message me and I'd love to trade you Rosie :- ) !! I can send out asap


----------

